# Help with found dog



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I was hoping you could give me some ideas.

My sister found a great pyrenees and it has two distint facts about it.

We found an ad in the paper that this man was missing a great pyrenees and she called him immediately. She asked the man to describe the dog and he didn't mention either of the distinct facts. She asked him was there anything else and he said no.

He said the dog wasn't actually his - it was a neighbors dog and the neighbor didn't take very good care of the dog and so the dog stayed at his house most of the time. The dog loves to chase deer and it left his home 3 weeks ago chasing a deer and he has been looking for it ever since.

Doesn't this all seem strange???

What should she do? She hates to turn the dog loose to someone that might not be the owner or doesn't take care of the dog. It is really skinny but he said it's because he chases deer.

Thanks for any info


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I might contact your local Humane. Let them decide. They might know if this dog has any history of being loose. Certainly not safe for the dog but I would let them handle it. It's probably his dog or his neighbour's , how many missing Great Pyrenee's can there be in your area.?


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

She contacted the GP rescue in our area and they told her to hold off because of the two distinct things he couldn't tell about the dog.

She is going to see if he is microchipped at the vet tomorrow.

It is a strange situation.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Yeah that's cool.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Don't know about your area, but ours has several GP's in the area loose, and not looking like they belong to anyone. If the dog seems content and not trying to run off, he may be hungry and not really chasing deer...who knows. But I hope you can find out to your satisfaction. Does you sister want the dog? Let us know what happens!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Don't know about your area, but ours has several GP's in the area loose, and not looking like they belong to anyone. If the dog seems content and not trying to run off, he may be hungry and not really chasing deer...who knows. But I hope you can find out to your satisfaction. Does you sister want the dog? Let us know what happens!


She just wants the dog with the right owner. She just thinks this guy is odd and doesn't really know any specifics about this dog.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Don't know about your area, but ours has several GP's in the area loose, and not looking like they belong to anyone. If the dog seems content and not trying to run off, he may be hungry and not really chasing deer...who knows. But I hope you can find out to your satisfaction. Does you sister want the dog? Let us know what happens!


Wow, that's a surprise. What are these people doing letting their dogs run loose. ? Although they're herders, they will chase deer by sight. Why this guy couldn't better ID this dog is puzzling. ?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That is really odd, I'd say follow her gut or instinct on what to do.

Kara


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Where I live there are always large dogs roaming often the owners don't want them after they grow up from puppyhood. When you read there tags and call the owner often says "My son outgrew him, take him to the pound, we don't want him" makes me sick.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Here's an update: The guy came and looked at the dog and it wasn't his dog. He knew of someone else looking for their great pyranees and my sister called them and they came and looked at the dog and it wasn't her dog either. So my sister is still taking care of the dog and searching ads. He's a very sweet dog.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Poor baby, I can't believe no one claimed him. GP's are such sweet, loving dog and your sister is an angel to be taking care of him. Here's hoping that he will be reunited with his family.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

wow Marie-this really is a strange situation. I wouldn't have guessed there would be many GP around -let alone running loose.


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I live on a farm and I had a Saint Bernard and a Newfoundland. I couldn't take my eyes off them for a second or they would be roaming the county together just visiting the neighbors. Would drive me nuts! I remember driving for miles and miles looking for them one day only to have them wander home at sunset! I was a wreak all day. I hope your sister finds the owner soon.


----------



## becks (Oct 18, 2010)

Any update on this post? :ear:


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

gosh..I still cant' get over that there would be more then one great pyraneese missing. Is it a common dog in your area?? I hardly ever see them around where I live. 
Your sister is certainly nice to take care of this dog and make sure it find its rightful owner. Keep us posted!


----------

